# Round 2... pompano!!!



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

Went again on wensday... fished all day. Caught a good mixed bag of fish. Got into big mullet in the eairly morning then turned to a litlle blue fish blitz; went from that to a stray nice trout caught on a hopkin's (when waking it); to once again the pompano. I even had two REALLY big runs when the wind picked up and started blowing NE 10-15. I'm telling my self it was a drum run b/c we saw them workin' the beach all morning and it truned purty' nasty that afternoon and stired the water up


----------



## reblenight (Jan 10, 2007)

was that at ovp?


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

nope sorry can't say
if I do I'll be "bum'rushed"


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

jay said:


> nope sorry can't say
> if I do I'll be "bum'rushed"


lol you got that right!


----------



## Carolina Skiffer (Aug 16, 2006)

What is the point of posting a "report" if you wont give an area?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

> What is the point of posting a "report" if you wont give an area?


isn't that the pot calling the kettle black?

Hey dude, how bout before you call Jay out, do a search on all his fishing reports....he has posted a lot more fishing reports than you have.....

BTW - know excactly where he's at. I'm 45min away from that fishing hole....lemme give ya hint....ya need to go ovr a bridge to get to it.

BTW the spot is in Hampton Roads. 

That's why they call it fishing.....not " lets go on the internet and spot burn".


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

fishindan said:


> What is the point of posting a "report" if you wont give an area?


The point is that the fish are there and it's up to you to find them...That's 2/3 the fun of catching !

Being what could be concidered an "old fart",my Dad and I fished every creek,ditch and inlet when I was a youngster,there was no bridge over Rudee Inlet, you could walk across it at high tide and fish Croatan beach with no problem.

Ft. Story and Dam Neck were open bases. You could come and go 24/7 as you pleased.

Sandbridge beach was open to "Beachbuggy" traffic all the way to Kitty Hawk.

There were no cell phones or internet and we caught fish because we put in our time:fishing:

CATCHEMUP,

Mike


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

...daum in2win,I didn't know ya was that old ......prbably had a Capt.Midnite decoder ring too........the R


----------



## thresher593 (Nov 19, 2005)

*Sandbridge beach was open to "Beachbuggy" traffic all the way to Kitty Hawk.*


CATCHEMUP,

Mike[/QUOTE]
Boy I remember those days as well and the buggy's racing up Penny's Hill. Those were the good ol' days.
Rod


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

in2win said:


> The point is that the fish are there and it's up to you to find them...That's 2/3 the fun of catching !
> 
> Being what could be concidered an "old fart",my Dad and I fished every creek,ditch and inlet when I was a youngster,there was no bridge over Rudee Inlet, you could walk across it at high tide and fish Croatan beach with no problem.
> 
> ...



You old fart LOL


----------



## Carolina Skiffer (Aug 16, 2006)

You were right Dan, they busted yer balls.
I told you you didn't have enough posts 
to be allowed to ask a question like that.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

I sure wish I had the experiences of an "ol fart".

But I got into this game way before I ever dreamed of an internet or anything beyond word of mouth, payin yer dues, and gettin lucky!

Go fish. Now's the time!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Carolina Skiffer said:


> You were right Dan, they busted yer balls.
> I told you you didn't have enough posts
> to be allowed to ask a question like that.


Skiffer, I don't know if your just trying to start trouble but you must not know this site very well, there is more free info passed passed along than any other site I know. Some times due to the power of the internet I have seen a fishing spot go from 2 to 3 folks to 100 over night due to someone saying they caught fish in that spot.
Everyone else was just trying to say ya need to put some time in and find the fish like they have had to do but sorry if ya got your feelings hurt.


----------



## Carolina Skiffer (Aug 16, 2006)

Shooter my friend, the reply was to Dan. 
This is no concern of yours.

No my feelings do not get hurt over this 
trivial $heet. 

tight lines and screaming drags to all you boys 

Skiffer


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Thats right .. this forumn is about hints.. not secrets..........Find yer own dern fishin spots...... come here and tantalize and bragg.. lol
Hey Nsearch.. The big grays still haunt "the storm shad birthplace"? In late April?
Remember me?


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Carolina Skiffer said:


> Shooter my friend, the reply was to Dan.
> This is no concern of yours.
> 
> No my feelings do not get hurt over this
> ...


Skiffer, as you see under my name Site Mod. every post is part of my concern. If I came off a bit strong with my reply I do apologize but your post sounded a bit harsh and it is my job to keep things flowing in a positive manner.

If ya ask just maybe Ol Jay might take ya fishing, he really isn't that bad,,,, big and ugly maybe but not a bad feller.


----------



## Carolina Skiffer (Aug 16, 2006)

No offense taken Shooter, yer doin the task
assigned to you.

As far as Jay... Bet i'm bigger and uglier 

I do ok on my own, not too fond of land fishin'


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

Well i'll trust what shooter/ Nserch4Drum says... besides shooter's right, i've scared him a couple of times at work.
Besides I'm 6'-6" 290 lbs. and me and my girlfriend have been going out for 3 yrs....(Dad says it's because she feels sorry for me)



> If ya ask just maybe Ol Jay might take ya fishing, he really isn't that bad,,,, big and ugly maybe but not a bad feller.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Carolina Skiffer said:


> Shooter my friend, the reply was to Dan.
> This is no concern of yours.
> 
> No my feelings do not get hurt over this
> ...


Oh, that's where you're wrong. Acting like an a-hole gets you in trouble; giving the finger to a mod gets you bounced. You won't get another warning.

And re: the pomps, small to medium ones were thick as flies at Chick's last weekend.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

eaglesfanguy said:


> Thats right .. this forumn is about hints.. not secrets..........Find yer own dern fishin spots...... come here and tantalize and bragg.. lol
> Hey Nsearch.. The big grays still haunt "the storm shad birthplace"? In late April?
> Remember me?


wassup bro- still got your pic with that monster gray.....good bite this year....but all I caught were those stupid pups and specs

when you coming back to VA?


----------



## Carolina Skiffer (Aug 16, 2006)

sand flea said:


> Oh, that's where you're wrong. Acting like an a-hole gets you in trouble; giving the finger to a mod gets you bounced. *You won't get another warning.*And re: the pomps, small to medium ones were thick as flies at Chick's last weekend.


Flea my brotha you will never get the chance.
Been lurking here for a year and seen all
kinds of this bullshit. My original post was to DAN. I am willing to bet the majority of lurkers
here are lurkers because of fear of being flamed.

Shooter, I truly respect you as a moderator,
and do appreciate your apology.
If you wanna do some boat fishing look me up. 
I'll be happy to take ya.


By the way flea, who told you I am an asshole?
I only let my closest friends know that secret.

REPORT: Sea Bass were thicker than theives
at the CBBT yesterday


----------



## BIG_FISH426 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Puppy Drum*

Any Luck With Drum This Weekend


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Carolina Skiffer said:


> Flea my brotha you will never get the chance.
> Been lurking here for a year and seen all
> kinds of this bullshit. My original post was to DAN. I am willing to bet the majority of lurkers
> here are lurkers because of fear of being flamed.
> ...


LOL See ya dork....


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Dawg, I told ya to keep a muzzle on that Drunk Monkey of yours, seems he broke loose and was typen on your puter again 

I am sure Skiffer is a good guy *anybody that offers to take me fishn can't be all bad* and I am sure everybody now see's that fighting with any of the Moderators will get ya in deep poop quick.

The fish are startn to bite so let's get at-um.

Besides, being a Mod, is more fun than tryn to herd cats or was that being a Mod is like tryn to herd cats?  now back to that fishn thing :fishing:


----------



## tom_s (Oct 20, 2006)

Carolina Skiffer said:


> Flea my brotha you will never get the chance.
> Been lurking here for a year and seen all
> kinds of this bullshit. My original post was to DAN. I am willing to bet the majority of lurkers
> here are lurkers because of fear of being flamed.
> ...


what an idiot...


----------

